# Christmas lights



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Now that I've moved and have my own house, I can get back to doing some of the things most home owners do that are not banned by an HOA. Of this I am talking about decorating for Christmas with lights on your place







I used to do this in FL until it was banned about 5 years ago. Well I've now gotten back to the practice of doing this again to celebrate the holiday. My apologies to those in chat the past couple 3-4 nights for my appearing and disappearing as I would go put up more lights. Now the main floor and part of the yard is done so I can post a few pictures !!! These are not the greatest, but if I can find a tripod,I'll shoot again and repost.
Here you go ....




























Now I still have the dorm windows to do upstairs and maybe another string or two for the garage, but this about did all of my working lights I have.
Thanks to vinyal siding, I could use clips instead of using screws and nails. I'll try to do the last few strings and reshoot a street view shot with the tripod.

Anyone else create works of art with mlights for the season or just decorating your house ???
Please post some pictures here !!!!!

Tis' the season









Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't do the dormer, you'll fall off. 
looks nice Rock..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Dec 2011 07:07 AM 
Don't do the dormer, you'll fall off. 
looks nice Rock.. 


That's ok Marty.... The ground will catch him if he falls.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

But can it be seen from space?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point thinker, Rock, get more lights..... 
I'm still betting he'll fall.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Rocky! Very festive!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great, Rocky. Pardon me if I only admire them from afar, as our outdoor lighting days are over. However, some day if ya buy me a drink, I'll tell you the whole saga of how I drilled a half-inch hole in a three-inch-thick oak door so I could run a power cord to the lights I had strung around the front door. I caught mom coming up the walk and proudly pointed to the great job I had done and how inventive I was, since we had no outdoor electrical outlet. Suffice to say, she was not amused.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I live way outside of town, but I still decorate my trees and house so people driving by on the highway can see them. Plus I have a big dinner for my family for christmas and I like the house to be decorated when everyone comes over. 

I splurged this year and bought some of those snowfall lights. They are real neat looking on my tree. But, very expensive.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well guys thanks for the input. 
I was hoping to see pic.s of what everone else has done this year. I still have a few more strings to put out, but it sure was fun to do after all these years( and a bit of work too







). 
Perhaps next year I will do bigger and better. Most of the lights I already had - but 4 big totes full. But I added the cascading icicle lights and 3 sets of clear C9 LED lights, that's all. PErhaps next year I can find some more large snowflake lights and maybe a few of the older (not inflatable) snowman, a santa and such to add.

Rocky


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 

> I was hoping to see pic.s of what everone else has done this year. 

Well, my few feet of icicle lights look pretty lame next to your light set up. You really did a great job. 

Best, 
TJ Lee


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Old house (1967 build date). One outdoor outlet - on the post lamp. SO, no outside lights. 

Yours look great, though. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 13 Dec 2011 01:35 PM 
Old house (1967 build date). One outdoor outlet - on the post lamp. SO, no outside lights. 
Dave... Use LED's you can hook 45 strings together and only use a few watts....


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

First you remove the bulb from the post lamp and screw in an adapter, 
then plug in a 3-in-1 adapter, 
plug in a 3-in-1 into one of the spots on the 3-in-1, 
plug in two 50-foot, 22 gauge extension cords, each with a cube tap on the end, 
plug in strings of lights into all remaining outlets, 
plug strings of lights into the ends of each of the strings of lights, 
insert 3-in-1 adapters into the ends of each string of lights, 
continue on until the hou...sputt,crackle,bzzzt,pop,flicker,sptt,bzzzztt,crklzz,pop,flash,bzzt..... 

In the words of Tim the Toolman: "Hello, 9-1-1??" 

JackM


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yikes Jack! 

Maybe some other year. Enough of my neighbors try to make the power company happy for the holidays. I'll stay with KISS for the time being, after all, the tree sits in front of the large living room bay window. 

I like Stan's suggestion too, but I think I would prefer to have an electrician install some GFI outdoor outlets first. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Speaking of Power companies. I am on a budget plan with APS ( Arizona power service). They just sent me a notices that Next Month ( Jan 2012) my payment will drop from $82.50 to $35.00. 
In my struggle to cut costs I canceled Satellite TV and tuned off my Air conditioner. ( 350 to 400 bucks a month ) I went to Digital TV provided by Local Broadcast stations. and Swamp Cooler. 
I don't miss dish net work ( was with them since 1996) as much as I thought. 

JJ 

PS sorry I hope I didn't hijack this thread.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharing my meager display Rocky.









That's as good as it gets for now. Been about the same for two or three years.









The train layout of course is new. Was looking for something else and noted I had this old Bachman battery powered bug mauler in holiday colors in the garage still! The caboose for this got cut up to become my as yet unfinished snowplow (or was it an extended caboose?) so I need to source a better cheap caboose. I want to paint the gons something holiday appropriate as well. This train will NEVER move but will only be for dispaly.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

ha ha! 
I saw this pic online..... 
and had to copy it!!!


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Last years display, All LED's except the 24 snowflakes on the roof.

Everything in outlined in Red, Green, Blue, and White LED lights. Total around 35,000 lights.


Yes it is synchronized to music and have 776 individual circuits.

You can see the videos here:

http://www.vimeo.com/Dennischerry


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool, now we're getting somewhere








Well on my trip down to FL I found some more lights in the tool closet and I uh bought some more too ...
I figure I can finish the 2nd tier of the yard outside and outline the windows on the 2nd floor. And after that's done, I'm done - for this year







But I really do enjoy doing it and I know that all the cars and trucks that slow down and stop in front of the house enjoy it too. It's kinda the gift of giving and sharing this wonderful time of year









Keep them pictures coming !!!!

Rocky


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Greetings Everyone...here is my contribution to the Christmas Light display. As you will be able to quickly tell we are big Disney fans. I hope you enjoy...all you see is inspired by our frequent Christmas trips to Disneyland...

Richard


----------

